# Enfuse output image problem



## robertb (Sep 16, 2011)

I installed the Enfuse plugin to LR 3.4.1 and it seems to be working fine until I get to the output file.  A small jpg image is attached showing what the output file looks like in a viewer other than LR (FastStone, MS Media Viewer...).  The image in LR looks like but when I use another program to view it, things start to get weird.

View attachment 1115
When the above image is viewed in LR, it is in color and does not have the vertical strips (the wall on the left is one solid color).

I have the Enfuse output settings at:

TFF
16 bit
no compression
AdobeRGB
Reimport Image to LR

Any thoughts or feedback is appreciated!

Thank you!
Robert B.
Windows XP
LR 3.4.1


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

It may be that Faststone and MS Media Viewer are showing en embedded JPEG thumbnail, which is (for some reason) B&W and heavily compressed.  Lightroom is showing the actual TIFF data, so it looks right.  This might just be an artifact of the way Enfuse generates TIFFs.  I don't have time to experiment with that right now to confirm, unfortunately, and your link doesn't seem to work for me so I cannot inspect the file.


----------



## robertb (Sep 18, 2011)

Mark,
I found that the TIFF I exported through Enfuse ended up being a  93MB file.  Hmmmm.  That's not what I intended considering the  originals to create the blended image was just from three 10MB NEF  files.

I think I need to learn more about image resolution and desired output settings.

Thank you for responding to my initial post.  You got me looking at my problem again from a different angle.


----------

